# Greg Oden



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

I see he is back playing tonight. I would like to see him do okay but he might be plagued his whole career with injuries. He looks pretty slow next to the other guys.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

stoeger said:


> I see he is back playing tonight. I would like to see him do okay but he might be plagued his whole career with injuries. He looks pretty slow next to the other guys.


He also looks older than everyone out there! :lol:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:rollin:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Who is the dude that Portland drafted first several years ago, a big man that had an injury plagued career????? I cannot for the life of me remember his name, but the guy that got drafted after him I remember, I think it was something like MICHAEL JORDAN!!!!!!! Hopefully this draft isn't as big a gaffe as that one was. I doubt it could be!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Greg Oden will be one of the best centers in the game in a couple years if he can stay healthy. Although he'll get better he might never be a dominating offensive force, but that guy has the build, athletecism and hops to be a terror defensively and on the glass. there's more than one way to control a basketball game.

Even thought the guy looks 40 he's still to young to sit in the bar and have a drink. give him a couple years and we'll see.

I'm more worried about the gaff my wolves made. Letting oj mayo go for kevin love and mike miller. that trade scares the crap out of me, but i'm willing to let it play out and see what happens. Hopefully i'll be proved wrong.

By the way, I believe the rockets took hakeem #1, trailblazers took sam bowie#2 and the bulls settled for MJ at the 3rd pick.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

1984 Draft...

1. Akeem Olajuwon Houston Houston
2. Sam Bowie Kentucky Portland
3. Michael Jordan North Carolina Chicago
4. Sam Perkins North Carolina Dallas
5. Charles Barkley Auburn Philadelphia
6. Melvin Turpin Kentucky Cleveland (*)
7. Alvin Robertson Arkansas San Antonio
8. Lancaster Gordon Louisville LA Clippers
9. Otis Thorpe Providence Kansas City
10. Leon Wood Cal State Fullerton Philadelphia
11. Kevin Willis Michigan State Atlanta
12. Tim McCormick Michigan Seattle (*)
13. Jay Humphries Colorado Phoenix
14. Michael Cage San Diego State LA Clippers
15. Terrance Stansbury Temple Dallas
16. John Stockton Gonzaga Utah
17. Jeff Turner Vanderbilt New Jersey
18. Vern Fleming Georgia Indiana
19. Bernard Thompson Fresno State Portland
20. Tony Campbell Ohio State Detroit
21. Kenny Fields UCLA Milwaukee
22. Tom Sewell Lamar Philadelphia
23. Earl Jones District Of Columbia LA Lakers
24. Michael Young Houston Boston


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

That was one hell of a draft....in the top 16 you have 5 hall of famers. Plus many good role players in the day.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

easily rookie of the year.


----------

